# What Do You Think the Things I Will Need for my EMT-B Class????



## SES4 (Dec 17, 2008)

What should I bring to my first EMT-B class aside from the book and stuff they told us to bring?  And should I purchase a stethoscope prior to the course or wait until I am into the course a bit   

I was thinking that I would bring a notebook, folder, pens, pencils, and a highlighter.  How does that sound?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 17, 2008)

Most EMT classes require you buy “Paramedic style” trauma shears (3 pair), EMS pants, a belt holster to carry you shears, a Littman stethoscope, a reflective blue jacket from Galls with a Star of Life on the back, at least 3 "Racing the Reaper" style EMT shirts, blue/green dash lights and a spring punch widow tool.






Just kidding.


A notebook and pen, highlighter and your textbooks are probably enough. Your instructor will tell you what else to bring to each class.


----------



## 41 Duck (Dec 17, 2008)

You'll need a notebook, a Sharpie, and the Orange Book.  They'll probably supply the Orange Book--you're on your own for the notebook and Sharpie.  


Later!

--Coop


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 17, 2008)

SES4 said:


> I was thinking that I would bring a notebook, folder, pens, pencils, and a highlighter.  How does that sound?



I would add in Flashcards as well.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 17, 2008)

What would you bring to any other class? At first, the class is going to be mainly lectures, so be prepared to take notes, however you do that best. At some point, you are going to have to memorize some mneumonics and steps, so consider using flashcards, or however else you learn well. Finally, you are going to be doing more physical, practical things in class. 

You should wait to buy a stethoscope until you learn about them in class-- how to use them, what to look for in one, and how to use it. Your instructor will tell you what they think you need with a steth. Consider doing a search on the forum for our several discussions about qualities of stethoscopes. Consider as a search term "Stethoscope" 

Wait until the end of your class to buy anything else (Shears, or any whacker accessories). Focus on what materials you need in order to study well. Find a distraction-free area at home to do your reading, a partner to review with, etc. Spend you time focused on learning your skills and knowledge rather then shopping on the internet.


----------



## MedicMeJJB (Dec 17, 2008)

n7lxi said:


> Most EMT classes require you buy “Paramedic style” trauma shears (3 pair), EMS pants, a belt holster to carry you shears, a Littman stethoscope, a reflective blue jacket from Galls with a Star of Life on the back, at least 3 "Racing the Reaper" style EMT shirts, blue/green dash lights and a spring punch widow tool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 I just keep reading and reading, and I'm like holy sh*t are you serious?! Hahaha.. I took a notebook and a pen to the first class, it's not like they are going to have you doing patient assessment on the first day.


----------



## SES4 (Dec 17, 2008)

*You Guys Rock!*

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

You guys are really awesome.    I feel very welcome here.

Anyway, I think that I have narrowed down the list of what to bring *drum roll* LOL:  Pen, notebook, highlighters, sharpie, notecards, folder, texts, and my brain.  

As far as stethoscopes I will wait a bit and see what the instructor says.  I think though from friends who are EMT-B's and EMT-P's that I will eventually go with a Littman as to which one I am not sure but something low or mid level is their advice.

I will definitely keep you all posted on my progress.  Hopefully I will be posting in the BLS forum with actual technical questions soon!  

Best,

Sarah


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 17, 2008)

dont forget to go out this weekend and buy an emt t shirt. then calculate the n umber of days until you can wear it. make a calender so you can count down how many days until you can parade about the piggly wiggly wearing your "busting ours, saving yours" shirt.


----------



## SES4 (Dec 17, 2008)

*LOL KevD*



KEVD18 said:


> dont forget to go out this weekend and buy an emt t shirt. then calculate the n umber of days until you can wear it. make a calender so you can count down how many days until you can parade about the piggly wiggly wearing your "busting ours, saving yours" shirt.



LOL Kev!  We do not have Piggly Wiggly's up here in NJ but I guess Starbucks or Quick Check will have to do.... Damn.   

But seriously maybe as motivation I will go out and buy an EMT shirt.  


I am serious about the one post I made:  WHERE DOES ONE GET EMS STUFF FROM IN NJ?!?!?!


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 17, 2008)

*Relax. Buy NoDoze. Or use the mycrofft plan:*

50/50 original Gatoraid and either strong ice tea, or Mt Dew, with Peanut M&M's on the side.

Go buy some fake tetrasnips at a hardware store's $4 bin, good around the house even if you drop the class.


----------



## jochi1543 (Dec 18, 2008)

I didn't buy anything for EMT-B. I bought a penlight and a stethoscope for EMT-A, but I'm also working now, so it's something I'm actually using at work. 

I thought I couldn't auscultate properly until I got my own stethoscope. I thought I was an idiot, but it turned out all the school stethoscopes were broken.


----------



## SES4 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Nice!*



jochi1543 said:


> I didn't buy anything for EMT-B. I bought a penlight and a stethoscope for EMT-A, but I'm also working now, so it's something I'm actually using at work.
> 
> I thought I couldn't auscultate properly until I got my own stethoscope. I thought I was an idiot, but it turned out all the school stethoscopes were broken.



LOL!  Nice.  I am planning to go onto Paramedic training after I work for a bit so I think a steth. would be an investment.


----------



## Bmelanson (Dec 18, 2008)

This is for later in the game, I bought a emt-basic flashcard book, to know what to expect for the national reg.  Have fun and good luck!


----------



## apagea99 (Dec 18, 2008)

Buy coffee....lots of coffee....bring it over and I'll study with you 

The stuff everyone listed here is good stuff. For my class, we were given a list of other things to purchase on the first day of class: black shoes/boots that can take some polish, black socks, black belt, black pants (not denim), and custom embroidered class shirts. The scope and bp cuff were recommended if we wanted to be able to practice with them on our own. I also picked up a cheap digital recorder so I can record the lectures. I must say I haven't really used it much......I write down every word they say anyway and the recording can be hard to hear sometimes when the instructors are wandering around the room.

Good luck and come back often!


----------



## LucidResq (Dec 18, 2008)

Make sure you get a cheap, waterproof watch with a second hand (or second..counter...thing).

Watch is important for recording times - second hand is important for counting heart rates and resp. rates. 

Waterproof because of handwashing, rain, urine, vomit, etc. 

Cheap because if you work in the field, you'll destroy it eventually. I tossed my first watch because blood from an HIV positive pt got on it and I didn't want to risk continuing to wear it, and my second got ran over by one of our trucks.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 19, 2008)

I teach Basic EMT course at the time. Here is my recommendation. 

A good watch (with second hand makes it easier) the other reason is to be sure that you are at class 15 minutes early. 

Good writing material. Paper and pencil. 

Good night sleep or rest before the class. Alertness is essential to gain information. 

Good study habits.... Yes, you will need to read the text and do the quizzes and yes be prepared for the tests. 

Confidence in being able to associate and participate with other students. You will touch, talk, to your classmates within the next few weeks. If you "buddy" up in between classes, you will see a remarkable difference. 

Remember although an important course, also remember its limitation. It is just above a first aid course, and considered an entry course... You are just beginning and nothing else. 
Do well and enjoy!

R/r 911


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 19, 2008)

Also, bring your brain, a proper attitude and most of all.. remember to leave your ego at home when you head out the door to class.


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 19, 2008)

An open mind...


----------



## SES4 (Dec 19, 2008)

*I Think I am Good To Go*



Ridryder911 said:


> I teach Basic EMT course at the time. Here is my recommendation.
> 
> A good watch (with second hand makes it easier) the other reason is to be sure that you are at class 15 minutes early.
> 
> ...



So basically apply the concepts and practices that got me through my B.A.?   

And this is very much an entry course for me as I plan on going to Paramedic school.


----------

